# Shellscript - Datum in "Befehl" einfrügen



## Ben Ben (5. Februar 2004)

Hi Folks,

habe folgendes Problem, welches auch ein schnelles googlen nicht lösen konnte.

Auf meiner linuxbüchse lasse ich per Crontagaufruf
mit einem Shellscript Daten brennen.
Soweit so gut... nun gebe ich beim Imageerstellen mit mkisofs
dein Titel mit -V an, z.B. -V "Backup"
Da ich das ganze als Multisession brenne hätte ich gerne das bei jedem Backup der Titel um ein Datum ergänzt wird.
Ideen hätt eich auch schon, dass ich einfach vo der Zeile von mkisofs
die Ausgabe von Date irgendwie in einer "Variable" speichere und an der Stelle einfüge... nur wie das aussehen soll ist mir noch schleierhaft...
hier mal die mkisofs -Zeile um die es geht:

mkisofs -joliet-long -J -r -graft-points -iso-level 2 -V "Backup"

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe...


----------



## hulmel (5. Februar 2004)

Mit Backquotes ein "date '+'%F'" einfügen.
In etwa so:





> mkisofs -joliet-long -J -r -graft-points -iso-level 2 -V "Backup`date '+%F'`"


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Februar 2004)

danke.

Das heisst also, alles was in Backticks steht wird an der Stelle so eingefügt, also auch wenn da beispielsweise ein cat auf irgendein file dastehen würde?
gut zu wissen ,)


----------



## JohannesR (5. Februar 2004)

Alles was zwischen Backticks steht wird ausgeführt... Das geht sogar in PHP!


----------



## Ben Ben (7. Februar 2004)

jo daher bzw aus perl kenne ich das, also identische syntax


----------

